
The machine that copies itself - nickb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/jul/03/copy.machine.reprap
======
pmorici
Anyone succeeded in making one of these? It looks like they sell a lot of the
stuff you would need but are you SOL if you don't know anyone who has one to
replicate the custom plastic parts?

<http://dev.www.reprap.org/bin/view/Main/PartsSupplies>

~~~
rsheridan6
You can build a RepStrap to bootstrap your RepRap:
<http://dev.www.reprap.org/bin/view/Main/RepStrap>

------
rsheridan6
RepRap is a cool project, but it's an exaggeration to say that it copies
itself. It can make its own plastic parts, but you still need to obtain some
metal parts, a motor, etc, and assemble it. Sort of like a metal shop, which
is nothing new.

